# Dropzone Elites



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Anyone on the site using these? If so can you PM me your honest opinion of them.

Also if anyone that lives 2 hours any direction from Minot has these I would like to check them out.

Thanks!!


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

these decoys better be indestructible for the price. They look great on the site but I dont know of anyone that has these.


----------



## Calling_Shanghai (Jan 1, 2005)

PorkChop

You should wait for some full flocked averys. They are made in a great country.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

They sure do look nice,but the price is outrageous.I have only seen them in the magazines and there website.Anyone know if they have a booth at the game fair?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> PorkChop
> 
> You should wait for some full flocked averys. They are made in a great country.


A great country? What kind of communist are you? The only thing great from there is their food and even that is questionable. You eat it and then your hungry 30 minutes later or your on the can for the rest of the night.

Mallard yes the price is up there. They look pretty good though.


----------



## Grounder (Jun 23, 2004)

Ive seen the fully flocked fullbodies by GHG ya there pretty sweet but like others said the price is outragous. I'll stick with the normal fullbodies especially when you can get them so cheap these days. I got two and a half dozen fullbodies for $400 just today that's crazy cheap.


----------



## rustygunner (Nov 28, 2004)

pc, i just recived 4 of them...WOW avery cant even come close with DZ's! they arent even in the same leauge as bigfoots, avery, higdons, and any other mass produced decoys on the market! the closet thing you can compare with them are stuffers! worthe the price, they will out last anything out there. the only decoys that compare are Dave Smith and let me tell you those are also SWEET!

Sell all your bigfoots and go wtih DZ or DSD!

:beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Chuck,

Coming to WI in Feb more than likely. Mind if I stop over to see them? Or we can go to Brillion or to the LongBranch and have a few cold ones. Let me know!

Leo


----------



## Calling_Shanghai (Jan 1, 2005)

PorkChop

Bringing more pepperoni sticks back to WI?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Who wants to know?


----------



## rustygunner (Nov 28, 2004)

PC, your more than welcome to stop by! just give me a heads up when your heading over!

chuck


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

just checked out the site, they are amazing. i dont know if i could bring myself to spend 2,160 bucks on three dozen dekes. thats quite a few big foots, even if they arnt quite as nice.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks Chuck!! I will let you know when we are rolling into town. If your interested and if time/weather permits we can go shoot some sporting clays.



> i dont know if i could bring myself to spend 2,160 bucks on three dozen dekes. thats quite a few big foots


I would have to sell all my BFs just to get 4 doz of those. They are looking nice though.


----------



## rustygunner (Nov 28, 2004)

well, you shoudn't need as many deeks, say bigfoots...you guys would be amazed with the paint on these deocys, the closest i have yet to see to real feathers and these decoys wont shine...April the price is going to be going down!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

I have 3 here in Bismarck. I have left them in my room because they were too nice to use in my humble opinion. I won them from the Refuge last year. They are the ****.


----------



## charles (Mar 20, 2004)

did not guys used-ta-kill em over plywood painted black and white or tar paper cones with wooden black head w/white patch? I mean darn at those prices you could get a nice trailer w/decoys. Besides I like a big spread of BFs makes me feel like I'm doing something   Killed to many gees just keeping it simple/cheap (no china stuff though for me). Those DZs are sweet to look at. it would be hard to kick em around like I do my BFs.


----------



## Grounder (Jun 23, 2004)

What makes these dekes cost so much though. I must have to see one. I mean on there web site it's$720 for just a dozen you can buld a decent shell and fullbody spread on that along.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I would rather raise live geese and hunt over them and just pay the fines if I was to get caught than purchase decoys for $720 a dozen. It'd be a lot more economical and I'd be willing to bet the live geese would look better. :run:


----------



## Grounder (Jun 23, 2004)

Ya you got a point there I about sh*# my pants when I went to there sit and saw there price.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Anas Strepera said:


> I would rather raise live geese and hunt over them and just pay the fines if I was to get caught than purchase decoys for $720 a dozen. It'd be a lot more economical and I'd be willing to bet the live geese would look better. :run:


I like that idea! :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:lol: that does sound like a good idea. there would be a lot of good callers out there too.


----------



## rustygunner (Nov 28, 2004)

now thats one of the dumbest comments i have herd in awhile? :withstupid:


----------



## skunkedagain (Jan 19, 2005)

I think using stuffers would be a better alternative if you make them by yourself, and you make they right. And you dont have to worry about fines.

Of course you would still have to be able to call


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Those are very nice looking decoys, but how do they expect people to pay that much money for those? :eyeroll: IMO the bigfoots and GHGs work just fine.


----------



## rustygunner (Nov 28, 2004)

Im sure paul sulivan isnt planning on having all goose hunters purchase his decoys. He has a select market for his product like everyone has. you all have choies....FREE MARKET! that why we like living in the USA!


----------



## dangerousdave (Feb 4, 2005)

have three doz love them but you have to babysit them be very careful the paint will chip if money is no problem you will be glad you got them


----------



## RatherBhunting (Aug 23, 2008)

I only hunt with Drop zones and the reason the price seams high is because they are made in the mighty USA not China. I think its worth the xtra money to employ people in the US instead of China. Thats my 2 cents. They come flocked with a 2 coat process and u can stand on these things and they are indestructible. You can PM me if you want to know more.


----------



## iamthegoosemaster (Aug 24, 2008)

I live in Nebraska and I love my Dropzone elites. I have 4 dozen of them and 5 dozen DSD's. I honestly can't tell the difference in the field. At $889/dozen I personally think that they are a steal.


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

I will see if I can tell you why the Dropzones are so expensive. They are made out of polyethylene and it is almost a 1/4" thick. They are rotomolded in one piece and that is very expensive in itself. The paint is put on in layers to get just the right look. In the picture below, the sun is out and you can see how the decoys turn dark or light depending on which direction they are facing to the sun, just like a real goose. (there are 2 live geese in that picture) Painting the feet and bases takes as much time as others take to paint the whole decoy. We flock both the heads and tails as the black and white contrast on the tail can make a difference on some days. We have experimented with this and we had results that proved this. The texture we put on the plastic also takes a lot of time, but it is more like a real feather than a real feather. That may not make sense unless I explain it. Our texture is rougher than a real feather and late in our season where we hunt the geese so used to seeing decoys that they actually prefer the Dropzones to real geese. I am going to do some videoing this season with an equal number of stuffers and Dropzones and you will be able to see the difference.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

I will admit that i use to be like a lot of hunters wanting the big spreads of bigfoots! My dad bought a dozen Dropzones 4 or 5 seasons ago and had them mixed into our spread of 500 silos, 120 bigfoots, and 30 floaters. I was like you paid how much for 12 decoys, you gotta be kidding me!

But then i had the privilage to hunt with Paul and talked to him a lot about hunting geese over smaller quality spreads and i've made the switch to all customs and i'm not looking back! Yes, i still use my silos on migration days or when i want a big spread but 90% of my hunting now is done over customs and my hunting has gotten so much better. I finish more geese, get closer shots, and have more geese land and walk through my spread! What I believe what really seperates these decoys from Avery or Bigfoot is not the size or poses but more importantly their paint. Their paint matches a real goose perfectly and has zero shine! Just look at Pauls pictures of how well they look like live geese!

Most of the time now i use 40 or less decoys so i've cut down on setup time and had a couple hunts this year were i used 13 or less decoys and shoot our limit all 3 times. This was on the river and my partner wanted to use 60-100 GHG full Bodies and not only was it a long set up time but we weren't shooting any geese. I had enough and brought 13 customs and put on the sand bar infront of us and he couldn't believe it when we had a group of 50 birds land in the spread! Basically look at it this way

3 dozen or 36 Dropzones Elites - $2250
7 1/2 dozen or 90 Bigfoots - $2250

I'll take the 3 dozen Dropzones without hesitating! I shoot more birds with less decoys. My set up time is less and i get that much closer to the action!


----------



## RobertKruzan (Jul 25, 2008)

When I would do alot of goose hunting a couple years ago all I had was 2 big feet decoys guys in the next field over was hunting over atleast 3-4 dozen most times the birds would fly right over them and I would have them locked up on my 2 decoys in my opinion a guy could kill geese over a box of garbage bags if he has a big river goose call and the knowledge to use it.  but hey if you have that kind of money you just as well spend it on something.I personaly wouldnt waste 800 dollars on 12 pieces of plastic for that price you can buy a decent mold and make your own decoys,thats only my opinion some people have more money then they know what to do with if i was rich i cant say i wouldnt do the same. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I wish someone would have kicked me square in the nuttzzz when I fell for the "less is more" speal! Wish I still had my 13 doz BFs ANYDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

